# upgrade 6400 to 6700k or  8th/9th or  r5 3600 generation



## Johnt31 (Oct 21, 2019)

Hi all,

    I need help and recommandation for upgrade  he  have drop fps  ingame but  temperature cpu is  ok .

    i asked him to give me the CPU charge in case it will come from the cpu overload


 Here my brother has a PC but I would like to know if it is wise to upgrade his CPU by a i5 6600/7600 or 6700/7700
 i7 knowing that the k version will not serve my taste in view of the chipset h110 on motherboard       

or he upgrade on better generation intel 8/9 th or  Amd  ryzen series  3xxx        

   he's mainly gaming Rainbow Six siège, Rust, FFXV, Gta V, rust , conan exil on 1080p in 27" in ultra quality


                   actual Configuration:

                   Cpu: intel core i5 6400 + rad stock

                   Cm: MSI H110m-pro VD

                   Ram: Kinston value 16Go 2*8Go

                   Gpu: Nvidia Gtx 1080

                   SSD: kingston A400 120GO  Sata III + 860QVO 1TO sata III

                   HDD: 1TO seagate barracuda Sata III 7200 rmp

                   Alim: Corsair cx 500w 

                    Screen : LG  27G750f  144hz 27" 1920x1080   


1) BUDGET  
600 euros max from france ( ldlc  top achat  amazon, ect ... )

2) PURPOSE OF THE BUILD

x470 gaming pro carbon or similar  + 3600 or  8600k + z390/z370 gaming strix f  or similar
6700k and  z270 mther board

ITEMS YOU NEED/ALREADY HAVE

 Ram:

                   Kinston value 16Go 2*8Go

                   Gpu: Nvidia Gtx 1080 msi  gaming x

                   SSD: kingston A400 120GO  Sata III + 860QVO 1TO sata III

                   HDD: 1TO seagate barracuda Sata III 7200 rmp

                   Alim: Corsair cx 500w 

                    Screen : LG  27G750f  144hz 27" 1920x1080  

OVERCLOCK OR NOT?

if possible basic o/c


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 21, 2019)

Well, if you gotta buy a new mobo, I would just go with a Ryzen 3600.  Its a great value CPU with 6 cores and 12 threads.  The Ram though.... Do you have any specs or a link for that ram?  Ryzen are pretty picky when it comes to RAM and they tend to do very well with high speed ram.

I am assuming its 2400mhz memory.

Anyway, if you go the Ryzen route, at least here in Canada, its much cheaper than the Intel Core i5 9600K.  You could probably get away with a B450 motherboard which is cheaper and since the 3600 doesnt really overclock, its fine combo.  And money saved you could get better ram.


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 21, 2019)

does he have frame drops when he is playing online or he gets frame drops even in single player.
will be useful if he can test SP with network disabled or cable plugged out


----------



## Johnt31 (Oct 21, 2019)

sepheronx said:


> Well, if you gotta buy a new mobo, I would just go with a Ryzen 3600.  Its a great value CPU with 6 cores and 12 threads.  The Ram though.... Do you have any specs or a link for that ram?  Ryzen are pretty picky when it comes to RAM and they tend to do very well with high speed ram.
> 
> I am assuming its 2400mhz memory.
> 
> Anyway, if you go the Ryzen route, at least here in Canada, its much cheaper than the Intel Core i5 9600K.  You could probably get away with a B450 motherboard which is cheaper and since the 3600 doesnt really overclock, its fine combo.  And money saved you could get better ram.


 my  memory are this

*Kingston 8GB 1Rx8 DDR4 2133MHz Desktop RAM 9905622-058.A00G KVR21N15S8/8 8*



ne6togadno said:


> does he have frame drops when he is playing online or he gets frame drops even in single player.
> will be useful if he can test SP with network disabled or cable plugged out



he have  drop on single and multiplay games i' will demand to him testing without  network


----------



## ne6togadno (Oct 21, 2019)

most likely he will have frame drops even w/o network
i'd start first with replacing the psu or ram. psu is on the border of being able to power 1080 so i'd change it with something with better quality.
if this doesn't help try replace the ram. 2133 ram is good only for basic office pc. if this doesn't solve the issue then then most likely cpu is falling short for 1080 and you need to replace the cpu.
if you find good deal on 6600/6700/7600/7700(k) new or 2nd  hand it might be cheaper to get one of those but before you buy carefully calculate the total price you'll have to pay (together with psu and ram)
cause if change cpu/mb/ram/ you can have





						System Builder
					






					fr.pcpartpicker.com
				



where cpu cooler is optional as stock cooler will do it just fine if summers are not too hot for you.
if you chose to change part by part you can take separate parts from the pcpartpicker list


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 21, 2019)

Johnt31 said:


> 1) BUDGET
> 600 euros max from france ( ldlc  top achat  amazon, ect ... )



600€ are plenty to buy Ryzen 3600 a nice B450 board and 16GB DRAM 3200/3600. (Preferably 2x8 and not 4x4)
You can even buy X570 board with this budget if you want more upgrade ability down the road. The Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite is a solid board for example.

R5 3600 ___~200€
ΜΒ Χ570 ___~200€ ...or... B450 80~120€
DDR4 2x8GB 3200/3600 ___90~150€

The most B450 boards require a BIOS/UEFI upgrade to latest for Ryzen 3000, consider this also. There are some boards that have a right BIOS out of the box and/or have the ability to BIOS flash without CPU installed.

EDIT: typo


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm not really sure about the other games, but r6 siege will be a stutterfest on 4c4t, I'd back the other recommendations for a 3600.

Not sure if mentioned, ddr3 will not work for a 3600, you will need new memory. I would consider getting a better power supply but it's probably not critical.


----------



## TheMadDutchDude (Oct 21, 2019)

Another vote for the 3600, B450 MAX and 16GB of 3200 memory.


----------



## The Egg (Oct 21, 2019)

That motherboard maxes out at a 4/8 CPU.  Don't waste money just for hyperthreading and a few clocks.  The RAM will also be a hindrance in a new build.

I would try to sell the CPU/Mobo/RAM.  Alternately, you could also build a new system around it for a family member, and gift them the 120GB SATA SSD.  That'll open up for a mid-size NVMe M.2 drive.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 21, 2019)

3600 for sure. not even close.


----------



## Johnt31 (Oct 22, 2019)

3600 vs i5 8600k real différence in 1080 / 2k
if my configuration help  my brother  i change  
because i have 8600k @ 4.6Ghz with  + z370 strix f gaming + dark rock pro 4 and  gskill trident z  @ 3000mhz and  rtx 2070


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 22, 2019)

3600 all the way, new architecture and performance gains throughout the life of the CPU.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 22, 2019)

Johnt31 said:


> my  memory are this
> 
> *Kingston 8GB 1Rx8 DDR4 2133MHz Desktop RAM 9905622-058.A00G KVR21N15S8/8 8*
> 
> ...


He has one stick of memory??.


----------



## Johnt31 (Oct 22, 2019)

no two stick same reference


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Johnt31 said:


> my  memory are this
> 
> *Kingston 8GB 1Rx8 DDR4 2133MHz Desktop RAM 9905622-058.A00G KVR21N15S8/8 8*
> 
> ...



That 860 drive is the OS drive or is it the kingston?

Does he defragment the seagate drive from time to time?


----------



## Johnt31 (Oct 22, 2019)

os on kinston drive yes  use defrag HDD  sometimes


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Johnt31 said:


> os on kinston drive yes  use defrag HDD  sometimes



If anything I would put the os on the 860. And i would force defrag the hdd every other week to 3 weeks.

Your rig will only be as fast as the weakest part.

How is your room temperature that the pc is in?









						Core i5-6400 and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for Intel Core i5-6400 and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Core i7-6700K and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for Intel Core i7-6700K and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Core i5-8400 and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for Intel Core i5-8400 and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Core i7-7700K and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for Intel Core i7-7700K and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Core i5-8600K and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for Intel Core i5-8600K and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Core i7-8700K and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for Intel Core i7-8700K and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen 5 1600X and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen 5 1600X and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen 5 2600X and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen 5 2600X and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen 5 3600 and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen 5 3600 and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen 5 3600X and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen 5 3600X and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen 7 1700 and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen 7 1700 and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen 7 1700X and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen 7 1700X and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen 7 1800X and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen 7 1800X and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen 7 2700 and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen 7 2700 and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen 7 2700X and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen 7 2700X and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen 7 3700X and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen 7 3700X and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen 9 3900X and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen 9 3900X and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen Threadripper 1900X and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1900X and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen Threadripper 1950X and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen Threadripper 2920X and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2920X and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Bottleneck Calculator | PC Builds
					

We bring you a unique calculator for bottleneck and chokepoint problems in your computer. We will help you to choose most appropriate processor and graphic card for your PC. Our calculator offers you best solutions for reducing or removing bottleneck problems.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen Threadripper 2970WX and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2970WX and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com
				












						Ryzen Threadripper 2990WX and GeForce GTX 1080 Ti build in General Tasks | Bottleneck calculation | PC Builds
					

Bottleneck calculation for AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2990WX and NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti for General Tasks. Containing solutions how to resolve bottleneck.




					pc-builds.com


----------



## Johnt31 (Oct 22, 2019)

what is   bottleneck ?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Johnt31 said:


> what is   bottleneck ?



Here you go.






						Home page | PC Builds
					

PC-Builds.com is a web portal created for PC enthusiasts. It serves to resolve doubts when picking your computer parts.




					pc-builds.com
				




Upgrade the psu to a seasonic or evga unit too, 650 watts


----------



## Johnt31 (Oct 22, 2019)

room temperature 20°c  mini cpu usage 6% min temp  37°c  maxi cpu usage in game 100%  max  temp  64°c


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 22, 2019)

An i5-6400 with 16 GB of RAM and a GTX 1080 should just crush 1080P gaming.  w1zzard has shown that the i5-x400 CPU's operate within a few percentages of the i7-x700K CPU's.  IMHO, the problem lies not with the hardware but with some configuration issue OR with a poorly optimized game.

Is that 120 GB the OS drive?  Is that where the swap file is at?  How full is it?  That A400 is not a good "gaming" drive.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Oct 22, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> An i5-6400 with 16 GB of RAM and a GTX 1080 should just crush 1080P gaming.  w1zzard has shown that the i5-x400 CPU's operate within a few percentages of the i7-x700K CPU's.  IMHO, the problem lies not with the hardware but with some configuration issue OR with a poorly optimized game.


That is simply not the case any more with modern games and the security fixes... Stuff like r6 siege and bfv just have a high multicore CPU usage, my 5675c was saturated in siege at around 70 FPS and had pretty bad stutters because of that...


----------



## Johnt31 (Oct 22, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> An i5-6400 with 16 GB of RAM and a GTX 1080 should just crush 1080P gaming.  w1zzard has shown that the i5-x400 CPU's operate within a few percentages of the i7-x700K CPU's.  IMHO, the problem lies not with the hardware but with some configuration issue OR with a poorly optimized game.
> 
> Is that 120 GB the OS drive?  Is that where the swap file is at?  How full is it?  That A400 is not a good "gaming" drive.


 A400 capacity  120 go  only os  in this games on 860 qvo


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 22, 2019)

860 or a mx500 as a main drive would help.


----------



## Johnt31 (Oct 22, 2019)

i've got 840 evo msata not used msata  240 go  he comes from  my old laptop


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 23, 2019)

Id secure wipe the 840 and install a fresh OS on that drive. Then reinstall the games so the registry entries are put in the OS.


----------



## Johnt31 (Oct 23, 2019)

Okay i'm trying this if it's ever the same worry I change the PSU in first


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Oct 23, 2019)

An upgrade to the Ryzen 3600 processor would be good


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 23, 2019)

If he's purely gaming, 9700K and Z390 motherboard+new cooler.
If he wants to do other task that require a lot of threads, go for a 3700X+X570+cooler.
/thread


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 23, 2019)

king of swag187 said:


> If he's purely gaming, 9700K and Z390 motherboard+new cooler.
> If he wants to do other task that require a lot of threads, go for a 3700X+X570+cooler.
> /thread



I wouldn't consider this good advice especially when the 9700K is more expensive than a 3700x while only being 8 cores 8 threads when the 3700x is 8 cores 16 threads and isn't far off from game performance either:










Lets add that the Intel platform of this chipset is already done for since the next line of processors (10000 series) will not work on current boards and will require brand new ones, which is hilarious tbh since this chipset isn't even old in itself.

Not saying core I7 9700K is a bad processor.  Its a great processor.  But at its price and to be honest, already end of life for chipset, I wouldn't invest in it.  AM4 simply because the 4xxx series will possibly be last one for that socket and that means still room for upgrade with current boards.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 23, 2019)

Thats great and all, but a random youtuber's benches are useless, and my point still stands, 9700K for purely gaming and 3700X for any other task.


----------



## Johnt31 (Oct 24, 2019)

if the test with the 840 evo is inconclusive
i will see with him what he wants to do at the limit it does not mean that i will offer him my 8600k @ 4.6 / 4.7 + dark rock pro 4.6 4.7  ghz ( idl  34°c load  69°c max mid  rmp rad cpu )and  Asus strix F + 16gb dd4 tridend z @ 3000mhz

and i think  i'm buying  x470 motherboard + 3200/3600 mhz ddr4 + 3600 or  3600x  + Aio

i have rm 750w psu ( black yello psu)  and msi  rtx 2070 gaming + 860 qvo 1to + xpg m2 512 go + toshiba ssd Masa in sata 256 go 2to  seagate

i'm gaming and using  sofware as spaceclaim or autocad + electrical calcul part software


----------



## sepheronx (Oct 24, 2019)

king of swag187 said:


> Thats great and all, but a random youtuber's benches are useless, and my point still stands, 9700K for purely gaming and 3700X for any other task.



The evidence is there. Different than belief.


----------



## king of swag187 (Oct 24, 2019)

Evidence to worse performance


----------



## johnny-r (Oct 24, 2019)

upgrading to AMD 3600 and B450 - the best upgrade I ever did !


----------



## ratirt (Oct 24, 2019)

king of swag187 said:


> Thats great and all, but a random youtuber's benches are useless, and my point still stands, 9700K for purely gaming and 3700X for any other task.


Why useless? They give information and if you draw the right conclusion from it maybe your "stand on gaming" would have been recognized better.
These are modern games (at least most of them) and 9700K is almost maxed out. So your stand on games might have been right 3 years ago. Nobody is going to benchmark CPU for gaming with GTA V cause that's like an old relic game bro. Besides if the CPU 9700K shows this behavior now (like you said with random, useless games) I wonder, how this CPU will do with 2020 games? It is changing and if the 9700K isn't the best in some new games now (random and useless as you said) then maybe within time this some random useless games might become most common, requiring more resources from a CPU games, people do benchmarks with.


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 24, 2019)

i'd go 3700x than i7 9700, better value and intel you need to buy a cooler on top of it.


----------



## wolar (Oct 24, 2019)

@king of swag187
Intel is only better on extremely high fps and that happens only on some games(albeit most but still not all). I had a friend that wanted 300fps on overwatch(yes it actually matters in overwatch to have that high fps) and was really disappointed picking amd instead of intel as the difference was immense on that high fps(over 80fps), that is really rare though and he was using a first gen ryzen. If the client doesn't really care for such extremes then amd is the choice for sure, also 3rd gen ryzen cpus improved on their high fps as well so its not that big of a gap now.


----------



## Johnt31 (Oct 28, 2019)

I controlled the cpu and gpu loads on his pc on rainbow six siège and he screen was lg 2253v 60hz   1920x1080
test in same graphic configuration 

GPU load 80% and  69°c
CPU load 100% 55°c

*AS400 kingson 256 gb*

GPU load 38 to 70% and  55°c
CPU load 95% 50°c

*840 evo 256 gb*


is this normal load cpu is utilised at  100%  ?


----------

